# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Νεύρωση

## evelina

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Ονομάζομαι Εβελίνα και απο τα 18 μου υποφέρω απο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική νεύρωση.Όλα ξεκίνησαν λίγες μέρες πριν απο τις πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις και μετά από μεγάλο άγχος για αυτές.Ξαφνικά ένιωσα έναν απέραντο τρόμο συνοδευόμενο με την ιδέα μήπως βλέπω ερωτικά τον πατέρα μου.Φανταστείτε οτι ένιωσα να ανατρέπεται όλος μου ο κόσμος καθώς ποτέ μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν είχα ανάλογες ιδέες.Σήμερα είμαι 29.Ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή όλο αυτόν τον καιρό και παράλληλα επισκεπτόμουν και για κάποιο διάστημα και ψυχολόγο.Πραγματικά υπήρξαν διαστήματα που αισθανόμουν καλά αλλά πάντα ερχόταν η μέρα που ο φόβος επέστρεφε εντελώς ξαφνικά μαζί με τις έμμονες και επίπονες ιδέες.Οι ιδέες αυτές αφορούσαν σχέδόν πάντα τον πατέρα μου με κυριαρχο το φόβο μήπως δεν τον βλέπω σαν πατέρα αλλά ερωτικά.Βέβαια εννοείται οτι δεν ήθελα να έρχονται αυτές οι ιδέες αλλά να σταματήσουν.Ιδέες μαζί με πανικό, τύψεις,απόγνωση, ντροπή και ενοχές απέναντι στους δικούς μου και απέναντι στο Θεό.Ψυχοσωματικά βέβαια είχα αφόρητο άγχος όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,το μυαλό μου κολλημένο στις έμμονες ιδέες και ανικανότητα να διαβάσω ακόμα και μια σείρα κειμένου χωρίς να σκέφτομαι οτι είμαι κολλημένη στο μυαλό και οτι υποφέρω.Η αγωγή που ακολουθώ μέχρι και σήμερα αφορά αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα.Αγχολυτικά και ηρεμιστικά τα αποφεύγω μέχρι και σήμερα καθώς προκαλούν εθισμό.Βέβαια τον τελευταίο 1,5 χρόνο ήμουν πραγματικά ήρεμη και δυνατή που είχα αρχίσει να αναθαρρύνομαι ότι είχα αρχίσει να ξεφεύγω απο το πρόβλημα.Το λάθος μου ήταν οτι έκοψα απο μόνη μου την φαρμακευτική αγωγή χωρίς να μιλήσω με το γιατρό μου.Δυστυχώς όμως μετά απο 5 μήνες ξαφνικά με έπιασε μια κρίση πανικού πριν απο 2 βδομάδες και επέστρεψαν και οι έμμονες ιδέες.Η αλήθεια είναι οτι είμαι πολυ απογοητεύμενη και κουρασμένη επειδή ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ένιωθα τόσο καλά για τόσο διάστημα.Αυτή είναι η δικιά μου περίπτωση και θα ήθελα να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας σε περίπτωση που βιώνει και κάποιος άλλος ανάλογες σκέψεις και ιδέες. Θα ήθελα να μιλήσω μέσα απο αυτό το χώρο του forum και με άλλα άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα και να ανταλλάξουμε σκέψεις και προβληματισμούς.


Χαιρετισμούς σε όλους!

----------


## NikosD.

Evelina, καλώς ήλθες στο e-psychology.

Η πορεία σε καταστάσεις σαν αυτή που αντιμετωπίζεις, δεν είναι γραμμική, δεν είναι επίσης σταθερά ανοδική. Είναι αναμενόμενο να έχεις σκαμπανεβάσματα (ή πισογυρίσματα/υποτροπές).
Εάν κάναμε ένα γράφημα, οι γραμμές προόδου δε θα πήγαιναν μέρα με τη μέρα προς τα πάνω, αλλά θα είχαν picks προς κάθε κατεύθυνση. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, αυτό είναι μέσα στο παιχνίδι, όμως διόλου δε μειώνει την μέχρι τώρα πορεία σου. Μακροπρόθεσμα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι θετικό. Χρειάζεται όπως καταλαβάινεις, θέληση και επιμονή να απεμπλακείς και να γυρίσεις σελίδα.

Οπως και συ αναγνωρίζεις, η διακοπή της φαρμακοθεραπείας (και ειδικά η απότομη) χωρίς τη συμβουλή γιατρού, δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να κάνεις. Ενδεχομένως απαιτούντο περισσότερες εβδομάδες θεραπείας, ώστε να φτιαχτεί επίπεδο στον οργανισμό.
Θα σου συνιστούσα, όχι να ξαναρχίσεις μόνη σου την αγωγή, αλλά σίγουρα να ξαναεπισκεφθείς τον γιατρό σου. Επίσης η ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, αν βρεις τον κατάλληλο θεραπευτή, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική, μιας και απορροφά τους κραδασμούς, την ένταση από την ολη κατάσταση, ενισχύοντας τη θέληση σου για αποθεραπεία.

Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια που καταβάλλεις!

----------


## evelina

Θα ήθελα αν ξέρει κανείς απο εδώ να μου προτείνει ειδικούς συμβούλους (ψυχολόγους - ψυχοθεραπευτές) για την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή με εμπειρία στο θέμα.Επίσης ξέρω ότι και δημόσια νοσοκομεία προσφέρουν ανάλογες υπηρεσίες απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι υποχρεωτικό να αναγράφεται η ψυχοθεραπεία αναγκαστικά στο βιβλιάριο ασθενείας.Καταλαβαίνετε οτι κάτι τέτοιο δε θα το ήθελα και πολύ..

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Εβελίνα

----------


## NikosD.

Εβελίνα, αν θέλεις συμπλήρωσε τη φόρμα επικονωνίας του e-psychology
http://www.e-psychology.gr/index.php?option=com_contact&amp;Itemid=33 

και πες μου τόπο διαμονής ώστε να δω που μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω.

----------


## evelina

Danay σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για τα καλά σου λόγια. Παραξενεύτηκα ευχάριστα σχετικά με αυτό το site κάθώς είδα οτι όλοι ειναι ειλικρινά φιλικοί και έτοιμοι να βοηθήσουν.
Εύχομαι σε όλους γαλήνη, ευτυχία και αγάπη ιδιαίτερα σε όσους νιώθουν περισσότερο ανάγκη για αυτά τα συναισθήματα.

Πολλά φιλιά

Εβελίνα

----------


## giwrgos-ath

Geia sas. Exw kai gw afto to xarakthristiko apo thn teleftaia taksh tou Gymnasiou. Osoi to xete katalavainete ti exoume perasi... Enas polemos :) ALLA pistevw kai aisthanomai oti mporoume na nikisoume. Arkei na tou phgainoume kontra kai na leme oti den mas niazi................ Ola inai telia. Take care everyone

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by evelina_
> Θα ήθελα αν ξέρει κανείς απο εδώ να μου προτείνει ειδικούς συμβούλους (ψυχολόγους - ψυχοθεραπευτές) για την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή με εμπειρία στο θέμα.Επίσης ξέρω ότι και δημόσια νοσοκομεία προσφέρουν ανάλογες υπηρεσίες απλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι υποχρεωτικό να αναγράφεται η ψυχοθεραπεία αναγκαστικά στο βιβλιάριο ασθενείας.Καταλαβαίνετε οτι κάτι τέτοιο δε θα το ήθελα και πολύ..
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> Εβελίνα

----------


## Kassi

ηηηξξξ

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Δεν βλέπω τρίτους,δεν ακούω φωνές απλά μονολογώ!!!!Για παράδειγμα είναι να πάω σε ένα ραντεβού και προσπαθώ να μεταφερθώ στις σκέψεις των άλλων.Σκέφτομαι εκφράσεις τους ,σκέψεις τους και τις αναπαράγω και γελάω μόνη μου σα βλαμμένο!!!!


αυτό σου συμβαίνει όταν είσαι μόνη σου ή όταν βρίσκεσαι και με άλλους; και μιας και δεν θέλεις να σου συμβαίνει από ότι κατάλαβα, είναι μια διαδικασία που δεν μπορείς να εμποδίσεις;

----------


## Kelestor

Αγαπητή kassi_21 δεν νομίζω ότι ότι πρέπει να το βλέπεις τόσο τραγικό και σε παροτρύνω να απομυθοποιείς τις σκέψεις και την σημασία τους. Είναι φανερό ότι όπως πάρα πολύ μεγάλος αριθμός ανθρώπων... έτσι και εσύ έχεις αρκέτή φαντασία και ισχυρή σκέψη. Αυτά είναι πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά.

Το πρόβλημα με τους ανθρώπους με πολύ φαντασία σαν και σένα και μένα και πολλούς άλλους, είναι η ακούσια και εκούσια ασταμάτητη παραγωγή σεναρίων στο μυαλό σε βαθμό πολύ μεγάλης πειστικότητας και λεπτομέριας. Τελικά η πολλές ταινίες DVD, ο πολύς κινηματογράφος και η πολύ λογοτεχνία κάνει κακό όταν δίνει τροφή σε μια μηχανή σκέψης που δύσκολα ελέγχεται.

Πολύ καλή τακτική πιστεύω ότι είναι η απομάκρυνση από ερεθίσματα και η επιλογή νέων χώρων στους οποίους μπορείς να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου να ηρεμίσει από σκέψεις και παλιούς προβληματισμούς. Είναι πολύ ουσιαστικό να κατανοήσεις ότι η όλη κατάσταση \"περιορίζεται\" μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας ιδέας. Στόχος δεν είναι να σβήσεις την ιδέα και την σκέψη, αλλά κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι να βρείς καινούργιες ιδέες και αυτό που σε βασανίζει θα φθείρεται σαν παρελθόν. Θα επιστρέφει πάντα όλο και πιο άτονο ίσα για να σε φοβήσει και πάλι με απλές τακτικές θα ξεχνιέται.

Τέλος να σημειώσω ότι ο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμός είναι κάτι που κάνουμε οι περισσότεροι καθημερινά με ένα ή παραπάνω τρόπους. Όσο πιο συχνά το κάνουμε και όσο πιο ισχυρό και πειστικό είναι το μυαλό μας, τόσο πιο δυσάρεστη διάθεση και προβλήματα προκαλούμε.
Σε παροτρίνω να επιδιώξεις ήρεμα και σταθερά να απομυθοποιήσεις την ιδέα.... να μην την υποτιμήσεις... απλά να την φέρεις στο μέγεθος που θα μπορείς να την πολεμάς και να την θυμάσαι όλο και πιο αραιά. Εν τέλη απλά θα γελάς μαζί με την ιδέα... όπως ίσως να έπρεπε να κάνουμε από την αρχή. Και σημειώνω ότι σε αυτή την προσπάθεια έχεις κάτι πολύ δυνατό και ισχυρό στο πλάι σου... ΕΣΕΝΑ.

Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι η αποτύπωση των σκέψεών σου, αποδεικνύει ότι ο επεξεργαστής σου δουλεύει 130%. Προτείνω να πέσεις στα 100% με 95%... να βλέπεις περισσότερα και λιγότερα να σκεπτεσαι. Χαλάρωσε και καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## evelina

Aγαπητή Kassy!

Χαιρετώ καταρχήν και εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά απο εδώ και στο εξής. Διάβασα προσεκτικά αυτά που έγραψες και έχω να σου πω το εξής. Κανείς μην περιμένεις να σε καταλάβει αν δεν έχει βιώσει κάτι ανάλογο. Σε συμβουλεύω να πάρεις τη ζωή στα χέρια σου και να απομακρυνθείς άμεσα απο οτιδήποτε μπορεί να πυροδοτήσει μια νέα περίοδο ΑΦΟΡΗΤΟΥ άγχους. Παράτα τα όλα (αγχωτικούς γονείς, φίλους....) και κοίτα να ερωτευτείς ΕΣΕΝΑ. Κοριτσάρα μου μόνοι μας είμαστε, μόνοι μας πορευόμαστε και μόνοι μας καταλήγουμε στα κυπαρρίσια. Μην αφήνεις ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, ακόμα και το Θεό τον ίδιο να σε πιέζει και να σε κάνει να υποφέρεις. Απ\' ότι είδα είσαι μικρή ακόμα και αυτο ίσως να δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα. Κάνε υπομονή για να μπορέσεις να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς και δώσε μια μεγάλη μούντζα σε όλους και όλα. Μην ντρέπεσαι για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις αλλά ούτε και να το κάνεις δικό σου.Δες το σαν ενοχλητικό τσιμπούρι, που με τον καιρό ξέρεις οτι θα το σκίσεις το γα.......Μιλάω εκ (μακράς) πείρας!

Πολλά φιλιά
Εβελίνα

Υ.Γ: Αν ήταν έτσι οι σχιζοφρενείς, όπως εσύ θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου, θα έιχαν αδειάσει τα ψυχιατρεία!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Ραψωδέ το κάνω όταν είμαι μόνη μου!Αλλά μην νομίζεις πόσες φορές δεν έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να χαζογελάει στο τρένο ή σε άλλους δημόσιους χώρους σκεφτόμενη κάτι.Αυτό είναι το κακό.Μάλλον ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ για ότι έχω στο μυαλό μου,μην κατακριθεί από τους άλλους σαν τρέλα,γιατί πάντα σκεφτόμουν λίγο διαφορετικά και ακατανόητα για τους άλλους.Και ναι,είναι μια ακατανίκητη διαδικασία.


Εντάξει,δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό το βιώνεις και πόσο συχνά αλλά κι εγώ πολλές φορές το παθαίνω να χαμογελάω ή και να γελάω σε δημόσιους χώρους σκεπτόμενος κάτι. Είναι τόσο τρομερό;

----------


## papiseroton

kalhmera se ολους. Ξερω ακριβως τι περνατε ... με επιασε μια φορα πριν 6 χρονια το ξεπερασα και πριν κανα μηνα μου ξαναβγηκε η ολη φαση, ημουν πολυ χαλια.. Δεν ηξερα τι συμβαινει , ενιωθα σαν να μην ημουν ο εαυτος μου, ειχε κολλησει η σκεψη μου στο πως λειτουργει ο εγκεφαλος , νομιζα πως σταματησε το μυαλο μου ,δεν ειχα ορεξη για τιποτα!!!! Δεν συστηνω σε κανεναν να παρει φαρμακα , αλλα εμενα και πριν 6 χρονια και τωρα με βοηθησαν αρκετα. Τωρα μετα απο εναν μηνα δεν ειμαι ακριβως οπως πριν αλλα τουλαχιστον καταφερνω και το παλευω. ΠΗρα ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο και τουλαχιστον φυγαν οι πανικοι. μπορεσα και βγηκα ξανα με τους κολλητους ....Φανταστειτε οτι δουλευα μπαρμαν πριν καμια διετια. Οταν με επιασε ξανα η ολη φαση δεν μπορουσα να μπω καν σε καποιο μπαρακι... Δεν ξερω τι ειναι η ολη φαση αυτη και ουτε μου αρεσει να με βαλουν σε καποια κατηγορια.. πχ καταθλιπτικος , ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικος , πανικος κτλ. ολοι λιγο πολυ τα ιδια περασαμε και περναμε, απλα θελω να δωσω κουραγιο σε καποιους που περνανε αυτη την στιγμη καποια οξυνση των συμπτωματων ,γιατι το περασα πριν κανα μηνα και ξερω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι ...Οι ιδιοι οι ψυχιατροι δεν ξερουν για ποιο λογο δημιουργειται η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη ακριβως!!! Σιγουρα υπαρχει καποια υπερβολικη ευαισθησια , σιγουρα καποια χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση , σιγουρα κατι σεροτονινες και ντοπαμινες μπλεκονται ,αλλα ακριβως τι γινεται κανεις δεν ξερει!!! οποτε μην ας μην ψαχνουμε την αιτια και σκαμε χωρις λογο!!! Εγω απο ατομα που ξερω που περασαν τετοιες καταστασεις ,βλεπω οτι ολοι ειναι αρκετα εξυπνοι,απλα δεν ειχαν αυτοεκτιμηση!!! Προσπαθουν να τα εχουν τελεια με ολους αλλα καπου ξεχναν τον εαυτο τους!!!Ενω διαβαζα και περνουσα μαθημα στο πολυτεχνειο για την πλακα μου , ειχα φτασει στο σημειο να δυσκολευομαι να κανω εναν καφε το πρωι να πιω!!!!Δεν μπορουσα να αποφασισω τι θα φορεσω!!Τρελο κολλημα!!!!Οταν φτανεις σε τετοιο σημειο, χωρις να ξερεις γιατι (εκει ειναι που τρελενεσαι τελειως) και οι δικοι σου σου λενε ,ελα ολα στο μυαλο ειναι , σκεψου θετικα και θα περασει , και εμεις περασαμε δυσκολες καταστασεις και αντεξαμε και ιστοριες τοτε νομιζεις οτι αν παρεις φαρμακα εισαι λαθος!!! Για μενα προσωπικα , μετα απο ενα σημειο τα φαρμακα ειναι απαραιτητα!!!! Οχι να τα περνεις μια ζωη , απλα να δεις λιγο πιο καθαρα τα πραγματα. Εμενα με ετρωγε ολη την ωρα το πως λειτουργει ο εγκεφαλος!!! το σκεφτομουν συνεχως και δεν μπορουσα να κανω τιποτα αλλο!!!! Τωρα μετα απο ενα μηνα μου φαινεται αστειο ,αλλα τοτε με βασανιζε!!!!! Δεν ξερω και δεν μπορω να προτεινω σε κανεναν να παρει φαρμακα, αλλα επειδη 2 φορες που μου βγηκε αυτη η κατασταση, μου βγηκε πολυ εντονα νομιζω οτι το να καθεσαι και να ταλαιπωρεισαι με το τι φταιει και γιατι σκεφτεσαι αυτα που σκεφτεσαι δεν βγαινει νοημα !!! Με το αντικαταθλιπτικο υποχωρησαν οι πανικοι και καπου κοπηκαν αυτες οι ανουσιες σκεψεις!!!Οχι τελειως αλλα σε βαθμο που μου επιτρεπει να ξαναζησω, γιατι αυτον τον μηνα μονο δεν ζουσα!!!!Εκανα οτιδηποτε,αλλα δεν ζουσα!!! Να ειστε ολοι καλα και σας ευχαριστω γιατι πραγματικα στο site βρηκα στηριξη σε στιγμες που πιστευα οτι εχω ξεφυγει τελειως...Ξερω οτι καποτε θα μου ξαναβγει η νευρωση ,απλα σκεφτομαι οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα ... Κουραγιο σε ολους

----------


## iwanna25

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Ραψωδέ το κάνω όταν είμαι μόνη μου!Αλλά μην νομίζεις πόσες φορές δεν έχω πιάσει τον εαυτό μου να χαζογελάει στο τρένο ή σε άλλους δημόσιους χώρους σκεφτόμενη κάτι.Αυτό είναι το κακό.Μάλλον ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ για ότι έχω στο μυαλό μου,μην κατακριθεί από τους άλλους σαν τρέλα,γιατί πάντα σκεφτόμουν λίγο διαφορετικά και ακατανόητα για τους άλλους.Και ναι,είναι μια ακατανίκητη διαδικασία.
> 
> 
> Εντάξει,δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό το βιώνεις και πόσο συχνά αλλά κι εγώ πολλές φορές το παθαίνω να χαμογελάω ή και να γελάω σε δημόσιους χώρους σκεπτόμενος κάτι. Είναι τόσο τρομερό;


και γω το βιώνω καμιά φορά και για να μην φανεί στον κόσμο φέρνω τα χέρια μου στο πρόσωπο και κάνω ότι χασμουριέμαι ή ότι βήχω!χαχαχχαχα :P

----------


## raphsssodos

ιωάννα μάλλον είμαστε οφφ τόπικ αλλά εγώ το ευχαριστιέμαι να είναι οι άλλοι σοβαροί κι εγώ να γελάω χωρίς εξωτερικό λόγο! χο!

----------


## iwanna25

και γω ραψωδε θα \'θελα αν γινόταν αν όχι να αδιαφορώ για την γνώμη του κόσμου,τουλάχιστον να μην με ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ...αλλά δεν...

----------


## Adzik

.ζητω η φαντασια....ΖΗΤΩ!!!!! :):):):)

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Χάρηκα που άκουσα και άλλους ανθρώπους να λένε ότι χαζογελάνε σε δημόσιους χώρους.


Ναι ρε, δεν είσαι η μόνη! Είμαστε πολλοί!:D

----------


## Kassi

Χε Χε ....Thnx!

----------


## raphsssodos

My pleasure!

----------


## kostas_21

geia xara se olous....ki egw antimetopizw to provlima tis ideopsixanagastikhs alla borw na pw oti eimai kalutera..tin exw ena xrono peripou kai kanw mono psixotherapeia(oxi farmaka),..exw mono ideolipsies...katanagasmous pote...borw na niwsw omos ti pikra pou einai...prosfata paratirisa kai egw oti h fadasia mou douleuei polu..dn to psaxnw omos to zitima...exw mia simvouli na sas dwsw pou borei na sas fanei xrisimh,,,min psaxnete me tis wres to provlima sas kai mi to skalizete..kata ti gnomi mou aftos o tropos pou sizitate edw mesa sas fernei sto mialo sinexeia to provlima...sinexiste kanonika to programma tis zwis sas kai deite to san meros tis zwis sas pou dn prokeitai na sas nikisei...egw apo ti stigmh pou arxisa na psaxnw sto net gia to ti exw katastrafika...elega oti eimai sxizofrenis kai maniokathliptikos...twra eimai kalitera me basanizei alla dn tou dinw kai poli simasia..sinexizw kanonika ti sxoli mou kai tis parees mou...mia skepsi einai pou dn prokeitai na se gamisei...aplws esi tha ti gamiseis...MIN ANAMASATE TA IDIA PRAMATA.....A KAI I DINAMI TOU MIALOU EINAI TERASTIA...LA VIE EST BELLE...

----------


## iwanna25

εμενα παντως Κωστα μου κανει καλο το να συζηταω με τα παιδια εδω μεσα για τα κοινα μας προβληματα!με βοηθαει πολυ...με ανακουφιζει...εξαλου τα προβληματα υπαρχουν ειτε τα συζητησουμε ειτε οχι...

----------


## αννυ

σιγα ποιο ειναι το προβλημα να γελαμε μονοι μας?εγω το κανω συνεχεια και σε δημοσιους χωρους και οταν ειμαι με την παρεα μου και συνεχεια με ρωτανε γιατι γελαω.ισως συμβαινει επειδη συνεχεια το μυαλο μου ταξιδευει και σκεφτομαι ή θυμαμαι διαφορα πραγματα.που ειναι το κακο?
και μαλιστα οταν ειμαι σε δημοσιο χωρο,οταν σκεφτομαι οτι θα μαι βλεπουν να γελαω μονη μου,μου φαινεται ακομα πιο αστειο.. :)

----------


## χριστιαλένα

κασι διαβασα το ποστ σου και με εβαλες σε σκεψεις.....μηπως ειμαι και εγω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη αγοραφοβικη σχιζοφρενης καταθλιπτικη?????ξερεις κατι το μυαλο θελει και πρεπει να υπερλειτουργει και αυτο πρεπει να ειναι τιμη μας και καμαρι μας οχι να νοιωθουμε ασχημα για αυτο.δεν οφελει να θελεις να το μπλοκαρεις θα σε εκδικηθει.το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να δωσεις νεες κατευθυνσεις,διεξοδους.εχε ις σκεφτει ποτε να ασχοληθεις με την τεχνη????εκει ολες αυτεςοι ανουσιες αχρηστες και βασανιστικες σκεψεις αποκτουν ξαφνικα μια δημιουργικη υποσταση και αυτο ειναι τελειοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!γιατι να σκεφτεσαι συνεχως τι εχω μηπως εχω και αυτο.....ειναι μαλακισμενο τρυπακι δυσκολο να βγεις αλλα γελα πες χαχαχα κοιτα που με πηγε τι βλακιες σκεφτομαι!!!!απο περιεργεια μηπως σπουδαζεις ψυχολογια????dont frick ολος κοσμος-θελω να πιστευω-ετσι σκεφτεται απλα ο καθενας το διαχειριζεται αλλιως και ναι θεραπευεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!

----------


## Adzik

..σστττ καλε μη βριζεις... αναβαθμισεις εκανε ο ανθρωπος για το καλο μας..

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> απ\'την άλλη το να σε φτάνουν οι άλλοι στο σημείο της οριακής προσωπικότητας δεν είναι και το καλύτερο...


άλλοι εννοείς την ψυχίατρό σου ή κάποιον άλλον;

----------


## Kassi

Ε,όχι!Ο ψυχίατρος να με βοηθήσει ήθελε!!!!!Άλλοι εννοώ το οικογενειακό και όχι μόνο περιβάλλον.Θυμάμαι μια κοπέλα να μου λέει εγώ κάθομαι και χαπακώνομαι και αυτοί που με έκαναν έτσι ζουν μια χαρά και υγιείς γιατί είναι γουρούνια!!!Και ισχύει!!!Adzik εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία αναβάθμιση αλλά οκ,θα κάνω μια μικρή παραχώρηση στην ευγενική μου πλευρά.Λοιπόν έβλεπα σήμερα ένα ντοκυμαντέρ για την ζωή της Αηλίν Γουόρνος.Κατά συρροήν δολοφόνος για την οποία βγήκε η ταινία The monster.Μόλις είχα δει την ταινία με συγκλόνισε πραγματικά και παραμένει ακόμα μια από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες.Σήμερα έμαθα ότι οι ψυχίατροι την είχαν χαρακτηρίσει ως οριακή προσωπικότητα και συγκινήθηκα ακόμα περισσότερο!!!Μια γυναίκα η οποία πέρασε όλη της την μικρή ζωή γεμάτη από μίσος και εκμετάλλευση ψάχνοντας μέχρι και την τελευταία στιγμή για τον επόμενο στον οποίο θα μπορούσε ξανά να πιστέψει.Η ελπίδα της πέθανε τελευταία!!!

----------


## mikeQ

Tha thela na pw na min apelpizese na kitakseis ta farmaka poy perneis mporeis episis na dokimaseis na pas kai se allon giatro an den se ikanopiei aytos poy exeis
Den einai kati tragiko kai na min niwtheis moni soy alla an thes gine ligo pio dektiki kai ase tin zwi na kilisei apla kai min to polipsaxneis.
An thes twra mporeis k na me briseis...
Filakia kai na dineis pada 2 eykairia.(k se esena)

----------


## χριστιαλένα

kasi πιστευω οτι τα ορια μπορουν να ειναι πολυ λεπτα μερικες φορες ειδικα οταν ενδεχεται να ενυπαρχουν περισσοτερες απο μια ασθενειες.τεσπα εγω περισυ ειμουνα στο κλαμπ σας μαζι με κρισεις πανικου καταθλιψη και τετοιες μαλακιες.ειχα φρικαρει.....μεχρι που σταματησα φαρμακα γιατρους τα παντα και αρχισα να φτιαχνω τη ζωη μου οπως τη θελω εγω αρχισα να αγαπαω τον εαυτο μου.στην αρχη ηταν πολυ δυσκολο γιατι για 2 μηνες ημουνα χειροτερα αλλα μετα αρχισαν να φτιαχνουν.εχει πολυ δικιο ο κωστας σ αυτο που λεει.το μυαλο μας εχει απιστευτη δυναμη.απλα χρειαζεται να το βαλεις στη σωστη κατευθυνση γιατι αλλιως μπορει να σε τρελανει....

----------


## Oblivia

ΚΑΣΣΙ,ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΡΙΑΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕ,ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΡΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΣΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ.ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΡΙΑΚΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ,ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΟΛΑ.ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΒΑΘΜΟΣ.ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑ Ο ΒΑΘΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ. ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ ΖΟΥΖΟΥΝΑ ΜΟΥ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΦΡΙΚΑΡΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΙΤΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ.ΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ,ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΟΥΜΕ,Ε; ;););) ΤΟ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΠΑΙΔΙ,ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ,ΕΤΡΕΜΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ. 

ΟΛΟΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ,ΑΓΧΟΥΣ,ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ,Κ ΤΑΨΗΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ,ΟΧΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΙΑ ΜΑΣ,ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΟΥΜΕ,ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΟΥΜΕ.ΕΤΣΙ ΛΕΩ...

ΜΟΥΤΣ ΜΟΥΤΣ!

----------


## Oblivia

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ. ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ,ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΟΡΙΑΚΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΩΛΟΤΟΥΜΠΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ.ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Ο ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ. ΠΡΟΤΙΜΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΤΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΟΡΜΑΛ,ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ. ΕΑΝ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ, ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ. ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΕΝΙΑ ΒΡΕ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΣΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΙΩΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΥΣΤΑ. ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΘΕΛΕΙ. Ο ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΗΓΩΝΟΥΝ Η ΜΑΣ ΘΥΜΩΝΟΥΝ.ΣΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ Κ ΣΕ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ.Κ ΕΓΩ ΗΘΕΛΑΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΟΥΣΕ ΑΜΑΞΟΣΤΟΙΧΙΑ ΕΞΤΡΑ ΛΑΡΤΖ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΜΕΛΙΣΣΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ,ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΩ. ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑΛΑΤΖΙ,Ε?ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΡΕ ΚΟΥΚΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ.
ΣΕ ΦΙΛΩ!
υΓ ΤΙ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΑΚΟΥς;ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕς ΤΙΝΟς ΕΙΝΑΙ;ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΓΚΟΥΛΑΣΗ ΡΕΜΟΥ....:D:D:D

----------


## raphsssodos

Oblivia αν θες γράφε με μικρά. διαβάζονται πιο εύκολα:)

----------


## Oblivia

γραφω κεφαλαια διοτι δεν βαζω τονους και θεωρω χειροτερο το δευτερο:(

----------


## raphsssodos

τσούκου ρε είναι καλλίτερο το δεύτερο
είναι το πρώτο μήνυμα σου που διαβάζω;)
ολόκληρο κατεβατό με κεφαλαία με τον πονοκέφαλο που έχω δεν παλεύονται

----------


## demetrios38

Oblivia το τραγούδι είναι του Λάκη Παπαδόπουλου (Λάκης με τα Ψηλά Ρεβέρ)

----------


## Oblivia

ΡΑΨΩΔΕ με εκανες λιωμα με αυτο το τσουκου,πεθανα στα γελια και οκ τωρα που δινεις πρασινο φως,θα γραφω ατονα;).κοιτα με!με διαβαζεις οκ; παντως,νιωθω ντροπη για τον δασκαλο του δημοτικου που μου μαθαινε τονους και στο πιτσι απλα βαριεμαι γιατι και λιγο μπαη χερσουαλ(αμφιχειρας ελληνιστι) και ο εγκεφαλος δινει απο δυο μεριες εντολες και μια ζωη γραφω αλλα νταλλον στο πληκτρολογιο.τελοςπαντονε, θα γραφω με μικρα να με διαβαζετε πιο ευκολα(αν και θα μου αρεσε¨oblivia.για δυσκολους αναγνωστες...)

----------


## raphsssodos

αλόχα όμπλι είναι το δεύτερο μήνυμα σου που διαβάζω!!!:D
μικρά από δω και μπρος γιατί γουστάρω το γράψιμο σου μιλάμε!!!:D

----------


## Adzik

χεχε...... αλοχα τσουκου και ντε λα μαγκε του ντε βοτανικ και ολα τα σιναφι...αγαπεσ μου...

αχ οβλιβια για τουσ δυσκολουσ..αναγνωστεσ... καλητερα τωρα.... εγω ουτε τονουσ ουτε ορθογραφια ..αλλα με πολυ ψυχη!!!!!!!! 
μουατσ....

----------


## iwanna25

να μην αισθανεσαι καθολου αχρηστη κασσανδρουλα μου γιατι μας εχεις αποδειξει οτι εισαι μια ικανοτατη και πανεξυπνη κοπελα!!!οσο για τα ψυχολογικα που θα παει θα περασουν...και γω σκατα ημουν παλι χθες βραδυ...σημερα καλυτερα...παω εκδρομουλα φιλουρες!

----------


## Kassi

Με τιμούν τα λόγια σου Ιωάννα.Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα καλή εκδρομή!!!!!!!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Και εμένα με εξίταρε το τσούκου του ραψωδού.Εγώ έχω το τσου.Ο ραψωδός βάζει κι ένα κου..Διαφέρουμε!!!


sex-ίταρε το τσουκου huh; ναι είναι μια πρόσφατη λογοπλαστική μου εφεύρεση:o

----------


## Adzik

:P

----------


## χριστιαλένα

oblivia γουσταρα πολυ το post σου.σκεφτομαστε με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο.ειναι τοσο μαλακισμενο τριπακι να φτιαχνεις βιογραφικο με φοβιες κ διαταραχες....ι wanna be normal!!!!!!και σε τελικη ολο τον κοσμο αμα τον ψαξεις στην καλυτερη εχουν διαταραχες πανικου κ καταθλιψη απλα δεν το ξερουν και ειναι ευτυχισμενοιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιι.ειναι τοσο καλυτερο -θεωρω-να αντιμετωπιζεις σαν μια ιδιαιτεροτητα του χαρακτηρα σου παρα σαν μια ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ που σε κανει διαφορετικο απτους αλλους ανθρωπους βαζοντας σε σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο......

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Το να το αποφεύγεις και να προσπαθείς να το καταχωνιάσεις πόσο βοηθάει;


όχι πολύ.;)

----------


## Kassi

Υποστήριξε ρε έτερον ήμισυ!!!Φχαριστώ κρυστάλλινε!!!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> κρυστάλλινε!!!


μ\'αρέσει αυτό αν και δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει και βαριέμαι να ψάξω;) u2u me

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 1. Παιδιά μπορεί να έχετε δίκιο.Εγώ απλά αισθάνομαι ότι έχω μια ταυτότητα.Αυτή είμαι.Το να αναγνωρίζεις τι είσαι σε βοηθάει να το λύσεις.
> 
> 2. Και όχι δεν αντιμετωπίζουν δόξα τω Θεώ όλοι οι άνθρωποι κάποιο ψυχολογικό Χριστιαλέννα!!!


1. Διλαδι το νοσιμα μου ινε κι η ταφτοτιτα μου;; Ειμαι ολος _Αυτο_ και κυρίως Αυτο;; Δεν το δεχομαι αυτο!

2. Ενα πραγμα να αναγνωριζεις τιν πραγματικοτιτα κι εντελος αλο να τις δινις διαστασις που δεν εχι.

----------


## Oblivia

Καλε,τι λετε για ταυτοτητες;;;;;;

εδω το κρατος,ολοκληρος δερβεναγας και δινει ευκαιρια για αναταυτηση(ραψωδε,γλωσσοπλ αστρα ιζ μαη μιντλ νεημ χρυσε μου,κανε στην ακρη),εμεις θα μεινουμε στην μια;;;
Το να παλευεις με τα τερατα του εαυτου σου και να θες να αλλαξεις αυτα που εισαι,αυτα που νομιζεις οτι εισαι(και αυτη ειναι τρελλη λουμπα) η αυτα που γινεσαι,ΔΕΝ συνεπαγονται απαραιτητως την τεχνη του βουταω το κεφαλι για αμμολουσιμο(τουτετσιν στουρθοκαμηλιαση).Το αστειο του θεματος ειναι οτι στην ταυτοτητα μπορει να γραφει οτι ειμαι 1,75 με πλασινα ματια(μονο αν ειμαι μεσα σε πισινα και κοιταω το νερο,αλλα λεμε τωρα) και μπορει να λεει κι ενα αλλο καρο ωραια πραγματακια.Κ ποιος ειπε οτι οτι λενε οι ταυτοτητες ειναι η ουσια;κ ποιος λεει οτι οποιος ξερει τι λεει η ταυτοτητα,γνωριζει και ποιος,τι και ποσο απο το καθε τι ειναι;;;εξκιουζ μι κιολας δηλαδη αλλα ασπαζομαι με διασταλτικη ερμηνεια την αλεπου του μικρου πριγκιπα που ελεγε οτι το ουσιαστικο ειναι αορατο στο ματι και ισχυριζομαι χωρις φοβο αλλα με παθος οτι δεν γνωριζουμε σχεδον την τυφλα μας για την ουσια γιατι οι λεξεις ειναι παγιδα τεκνον μου(ασχετη η προσωνηση αλλα μου ηρθε και μου αρεσε και την κοτσαρα)

αυτα.παω να πιω γαλα με νεσκουικ γιατι τωρα τελευταια το μυαλο ξεκαθαριζει.μαλλον το νεσκουικ ειναι ενω οι γονεις λενε οτι το χρωσταω στο γαλα.

υγ: ευχαριστω για την μουσικη ενημερωση δημητριε38!(εαν θυμαμαι καλα το νικ και δεν το εκτελεσα εν ψυχρω).ομολογω οτι απο ελληνικη σκηνη,εχω πληρη μεσανυχτα με ολικη εκλειψη μην σας πω κι ολας.

----------


## Oblivia

Μποντζορνο !

Κασσι γλυκο μου,μην τα παιρνεις ολα οτι πανε για σενα.χαρακτηριστικο ατομων (οπως η γραφουσα η γραμμενη για αλλους) με οριακη περζοναλιτι εχουν πολωτικη σκεψη.η καλος η κακος.η φιλος η εχθρος.η αγαπη η μισος.Εγω τουλαχιστον επι 27 συναπτα ετη ετσι ζουσα,το ομολογω. Αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι....Αρα,μην πικραινεσαι οτι λεω κατι για σενα η ακομη κι αν το λεω,οτι το λεω για να σε μειωσω,η οτιδηποτε κακο.

ΠΟυ λες,προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι εαν μια σωματικη ασθενεια μπορει να μην αγαπηθει κι ομως να παψει να υπαρχει,μια ψυχικη εχει αναγκη να αγαπηθει μπας κ παψει...Ετσι λεω δηλαδη.

Το αγορι μου ειναι 33,στο εχω πει μου φαινεται σε προσωπικο μπλα μπλα μας;).Σε πληροφορω οτι του ειπα στον 2ο μηνα οτι ο γιατρος με βρηκε ολογον τι με πειραγμενα μυαλα κ οτι κανω κωλοτουμπες σε καρφια μπας και στρωσω.Και ειναι ακομα διπλα μου,του λεω σχεδον καθε φορα τι ειπαμε με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου κ ξερεις τι μου ειπε πριν 2 μερες;οτι με θαυμαζει που προσπαθω οταν αλλοι κανουν τον λαπωνεζο.

Εκεινος εχει περασει πολλα,κανει χρονια χρηση χασις κ αλλων ναρκωτικων ουσιων,μου το ειπε στο πρωτο ραντεβου και γουσταρω την μαγκια οσων λενε οσα ουσιαστικα ο αλλος χρειαζεται να γνωριζει.

Ενηγουεη,καθοτι εκ φυσεως βλαμμενο,εχω βγει απο το θεμα του τοπικατου,αρα σφηνωνω καλτσα στο στομα και το βουλωνω.μουτς μουτς!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Oblivia_
> Καλε,τι λετε για ταυτοτητες;;;;;;
> 
> εδω το κρατος,ολοκληρος δερβεναγας και δινει ευκαιρια για αναταυτηση(ραψωδε,γλωσσοπλ αστρα ιζ μαη μιντλ νεημ χρυσε μου,κανε στην ακρη),εμεις θα μεινουμε στην μια;;;


:D:D:D
πανάθεμά σε ρε, κόντεψα να πέσω από την καρέκλα!
:υποκλίνομαι:

----------


## Oblivia

προσεχε γιατι εχεις πεσει στην παγιδα να εχεις διαμορφωσει απολυτες αποψεις για κατηγοριες ατομων .Αποψεις απιστευτα αδικες.Απιστευτα αδικες..........

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Εδώ πασχίζουμε να αποκατασταθούμε με νορμάλ να βρούμε την υγειά μας και εμείς οι ψυχασθένες.


Τζαμι. Δεν απαντας ομος, γιατι ο *νορμαλος* να ρθι να *αποκαταστησει* _εσενανε_  κι οχι μια αλι νορμαλα; Μιπος διοτι ινε μαζοχας; Μα τοτε τι σκατα νορμαλος ινε; Ή μιπος επαγγελετε τον καλο σαμαριτι τις ελεφθερες ορες του; Εσυ, εχεις να του δωσεις κατι; Πως περιμενις να πιστεψι καπιος σεσενα, οταν εσυ η ιδια δεν το πρατεις; Οταν με κατι τετια φενετε σαν ν\' αντιμετοπιζις τον εαφτο σου σαν ενα βαζο κε μαλιστα του πεταμου;

----------


## Oblivia

Δεν ειπα οτι το ειπες για κακο μου.Για την ακριβεια,ως ανθρωπος Κασσι,θα προτιμουσα να το ειχες πει για να πληγωσεις πχ εμενα παρα οντως να πιστευεις οσα ειπες... δεν Ειναι αδικα τα λογια: ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΡΩΜΑΝΗ ΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ; 

Κασσι μου,συνηθως ατομα που μπαινουν στον κοσμο των ναρκωτικων ειναι σχεδον λογος οσων αποκτουν στην πορεια της ζωης τους ψυχικα νοσηματα,οπως εμεις εδω...Απλα εμεις τα καταπινουμε εκκουσια ειτε οχι ενω οι αλλοι ειναι ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟΙ.Αδυναμοι να διαχειριστουν την υπερμετρη ευαισθησια τους απεναντι σε καταστασεις και γεγονοτα.ΚΟινος ομως παραγοντας ειναι η ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΣΙΑ.Κ στις δυο κατηγοριες ατομων.

Η ΑΓΑΠΗ, υπαρχει εφοσον υπαρχει ευαισθησια.Δεν υπαρχει σε εαυτον,και στις δυο ομαδες ατομων.ΟΜΩΣ,το γνωμικο αγαπα τους αλλους οπως εσενα γιατι αν δεν αγαπας εσενα δεν αγαπας τους αλλους,οπως και ΚΑΘΕ ΓΝΩΜΙΚΟ,δεν πρεπει να ερμηνευονται με απολυτοτητα.Κ εν προκειμενω ,σημαινει οτι τα ατομα που δεν αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας(συνηθως γιατι μας εχουν πεισει απο παιδια οτι δεν αξιζουμε εμεις κατι τετοιο ενω οι αλλοι το αξιζουν) δεν μπορουμε να αγαπαμε με υγειη τροπο τους αλλους.Ετσι,ενω τους αγαπαμε,τους βλαπτουμε.ΟΧι οτι δεν μπορουμε να αγαπαμε!Εχουμε να δωσουμε αγαπη,η οποια απλα δεν μπορει να δοθει στην μεγιστη των δυνατοτητων της και του καλλους της.ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ!

Ετσι και οι ναρκωμανεις.Σε γενικες σαφως γραμμες, και οσο καταφερνουν να εχουν τον εαυτο τους,οποτε μπορουν. ΝΑρκωτικα ειναι κ το χασις και η ηρωινη.Ιδιος λογος οδηγει εκει,απλα σε διαφορετικο βαθμο.

Ειναι δικαιη η λεξη \"ΠΡΕΖΟΝΙ\" για καθε ατομο που κανει χρηση ναρκωτικων ουσιων;;;Η μηπως υπαρχει δοση χιουμορ σε αυτα σου τα λογια ρε κασσι; γιατι χιουμορ βαζοντας υποτιμητικες ταμπελες ετσι ευκολα σε συνανθρωπους,ξερω γω; εμενα δεν μου κανει....:(

Εγω που ξερεις εαν παιρνω πλεον χαπια και δη ψυχοτροπα;Αγχολυτικα επαιρνα,οκ. Τα αλλα προτιμησα να τα παλεψω μονη μου εφοσον η ψυχιατρος στο νοσοκομειο ειχε διαβλεψει οτι υπηρχε πιθανοτητα να τα καταφερω χωρις φαρμακα.Κ δοξα τον Γιαραμπι,μια χαρα καλυτερα.(κοινωνικο μηνυμα:μην χαπακωνετε τον εαυτουλη σας εαν υπαρχει αλλη λυση)

Γιατι πιστευεις οτι το νορμαλ ειναι το καλυτερο;το τελειο παντα βλαπτει.παν μετρον αριστον ακομα κ στον αρρωστον.

Γιατι κατηγοριοποιεις τα ατομα σε αρρωστα και νορμαλ;πολωτικη σκεψη...Υπαρχει και μεση θεση.Του νοσω αλλα δεν προκαλλει εντονα προβληματα στο πως να ζω. ΚΑι γιατι θα πρεπει οι νορμαλ αυτοι να τραβηξουν τετοιο λουκι;Του να κανουν σχεση με εμας τους μη νορμαλ(οπως δια της ατοπου λες) ειναι κατι που θα θελει;τι ειναι ο σωτηρας του κοσμου; και ο νορμαλ αληθεια θα το ξερει οτι δεν ειναι ο /η συντροφος του νορμαλ;;Γιατι αν το μαθει και ομως μενει,τοτε λυπαμαι αλλα δεν ειναι νορμαλ:(. Γιατι τοτε υπαρχουν μεσα του ανασφαλειες που μπορουμε σε αλλη στιγμη να αναλυσουμε,πολυ ευχαριστως.

Μηπως Κασσι,λεω μηπως,του λεω τα του ψυχοθεραπευτη μου ,γιανα ξερει με τι ατομο εχει να κανει; Μηπως γιατι ολα αυτα ειναι γνωσεις που οκ,εγω πληρωνω και τις εχω αλλα θεωρω ομορφο να τις μεταφερω κ σε καποιον που δεν εχει χρηματα για τετοιο σκοπο; Μηπως ακομα και αν τα λεω επειδη δεν εχει τα κοτσια να παει,του κανει καλο ,γιατι ισως ετσι ερθει η ωρα που η σκεψη να παει σε θεραπευτη του ειναι οικεια;κ τελικα παραμερισει τους φοβους του και παει;...

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΗΡΩΜΑΝΗ ΤΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ.Πω..... ΚΑσσι,τσακισαν αυτα σου τα λογια .Ειλικρινα ευχομαι να μην αδικεις και εγω απλα να κανω λαθος.Αλλα ειλικρινα,κ στην καλυτερη περιπτωση του να ηταν χιουμορ,εμενα μου φαινεται τουλαχιστον ακαρδο,σκληρο και λαθος ακομα κ το να αστειευεται καποιος ετσι για κατηγορια ατομων που πληρωνουν την ευαισθησια τους,την αδυναμια και καποιες φορες ευφυια τους,με τοσο καταστροφικο κ θλιβερο τροπο.

Οριστε μας,αναγκαστηκα να μιλησω σοβαρα και τωρα νιωθω νορμαλ ανθρωπος..

----------


## raphsssodos

όμπλι απλά μια παρατήρηση...εσύ μιλάς βιωματικά, η κάσσυ κάνει θεωρία...δεν συμβιβάζονται αυτά...η μόνη αλήθεια είπε κάπου ο νίτσε είναι η βιωμένη αλήθεια...

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> Λίγο εχθρικό μου φαίνεται το μήνυμά σου.Νομίζω ότι εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα ως βάζο του πεταμού....Χμμμμ!!!


Συγνωμη ρε. _Καμια_  διαθεση εχθροτητας- το αντιθετο. Τεσπα, στο σημαντικοτερο, οπως καλα γνωριζεις, μονο του πεταμου *δεν* εισαι.

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> όμπλι απλά μια παρατήρηση...εσύ μιλάς βιωματικά, η κάσσυ κάνει θεωρία...δεν συμβιβάζονται αυτά...η μόνη αλήθεια είπε κάπου ο νίτσε είναι η βιωμένη αλήθεια...


Χμμ... τσιτωμενος μου φαινεσαι, αρχηγε. Κι αφτος ο νιτσε σου, δεν εχο διαβασι, μα καπος επικινδινο πολιτικα τον κοβο. Μας αρεσει να παιζουμε με τη φωτια; ;)


Σινιδισιακα προτιμω αυτο: 

\"Αν ποτε το γερακι ξαναδινε* τη φωνη του προβατου που σπαραξε\" (Ελιτις, _Αξιον εστι_)

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by Oblivia_
> Η ΑΓΑΠΗ, υπαρχει εφοσον υπαρχει ευαισθησια.Δεν υπαρχει σε εαυτον,και στις δυο ομαδες ατομων.ΟΜΩΣ,το γνωμικο αγαπα τους αλλους οπως εσενα γιατι αν δεν αγαπας εσενα δεν αγαπας τους αλλους,οπως και ΚΑΘΕ ΓΝΩΜΙΚΟ,δεν πρεπει να ερμηνευονται με απολυτοτητα.Κ εν προκειμενω ,σημαινει οτι τα ατομα που δεν αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας(συνηθως γιατι μας εχουν πεισει απο παιδια οτι δεν αξιζουμε εμεις κατι τετοιο ενω οι αλλοι το αξιζουν) δεν μπορουμε να αγαπαμε με υγειη τροπο τους αλλους.Ετσι,ενω τους αγαπαμε,τους βλαπτουμε.ΟΧι οτι δεν μπορουμε να αγαπαμε!Εχουμε να δωσουμε αγαπη,η οποια απλα δεν μπορει να δοθει στην μεγιστη των δυνατοτητων της και του καλλους της.ΟΧΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ!


Και μονο γιαυτο, ΘΕΑ.




> Γιατι πιστευεις οτι το νορμαλ ειναι το καλυτερο;το τελειο παντα βλαπτει.παν μετρον αριστον ακομα κ στον αρρωστον.


Μα καλα, ειναι δυνατον να ιπποτιματε τοσο τον Εαυτο σας;;; \"Τινε το τελειο\"; \"Αυτο που δεν ειμαι εγο\"...




> Γιατι κατηγοριοποιεις τα ατομα σε αρρωστα και νορμαλ;πολωτικη σκεψη...Υπαρχει και μεση θεση.Του νοσω αλλα δεν προκαλλει εντονα προβληματα στο πως να ζω.


Ναι.

----------


## Oblivia

ραψωδε,συμφωναζω κατα το μισο μαζι σου κ με τον νι-τσετσε σου.Ομως,ισως θα ηταν καλο να αξιοποιουμε τις εμπειριες μας και να τις ερμηνευουμε διασταλτικα ωστε να τυγχανουν εφαρμογης κ σε θεματα μη βιωματικα. Εντελως δε πληροφοριακα,λεω οτι το να ειναι καποιος απολυτος και να βαζει ευκολα ταμπελες στους γυρω,ειναι σταση ζωης,χαρακτηριστικο προσωπικοτητας και δεν εχει να κανει με συγκεκριμενες καθε φορα εμπειριες η μη.Κατα το (α)πλειστον δλδ...

Και τελος,η εμπειρια,το βιωμα δεν συνεπαγεται κ την αποκτηση της αληθινης ουσιας των πραγματων.Μπορει καποιος να εχει θεωρητικη προσεγγιση καποιου ζητηματος και να πλησιασει στην αληθεια πολυ περισσοτερο απο οτι καποιος που να μεν βιωσε αλλα δεν αξιοποιησε το βιωμα του κατα δεοντα τροπο.

τονιζω δε με τονο ριομαρε,οτι δεν μου καιγεται καρφι μηδε καρφιτσα για το τι πιστευει ο καθενας για μενα απο τα οσα γραφω η δεν γραφω.κρισεις τετοιου τυπου ειχα στο παρελθοντικο μου βιο:cool:.Ομως θλιβομαι να αδικουνται παραφορα ατομα με τετοιου ειδους ταμπελιασματα(οχι απο το τ\'αμπελια του αγρου η λεξη, αλλα απο το ταμπελα)(λεξικο για δυσκολους και ανορθοδοξους γραμματιζουμενους της κυριας ομπλιβιαςςςςςςςςςςςς)

κολλαω την μυτουλα μου στην οθονη κ στελνω διαδυκτιακο χαμογελο γνωστης οδοντοκρεμας(δεν λεω ονομα να μην θεωρηθει αντιδιαφημιση,χι!) ως εχε γεια καημενε κοσμε.Υστατη επιθυμια μου ειναι να με λετε ολοκληρη παρακαλω, γιατι το ομπλι μου παει με το ο-μπλιιιιιιιιαααααααααααααα χ,το οποιο καμια σχεση εχει με το ομπλιβια(δλδ η-ληθια)

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> Χμμ... τσιτωμενος μου φαινεσαι, αρχηγε. Κι αφτος ο νιτσε σου, δεν εχο διαβασι, μα καπος επικινδινο πολιτικα τον κοβο. Μας αρεσει να παιζουμε με τη φωτια; ;)


ούτε κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει ρε...αλλά είδες τι στόμφο απέκτησε κατευθείαν η απάντησή μου;;:D





> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> \"Αν ποτε το γερακι ξαναδινε* τη φωνη του προβατου που σπαραξε\" (Ελιτις, _Αξιον εστι_)


...τότε θα συνέβαινε τι;

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> Χμμ... τσιτωμενος μου φαινεσαι, αρχηγε. Κι αφτος ο νιτσε σου, δεν εχο διαβασι, μα καπος επικινδινο πολιτικα τον κοβο. Μας αρεσει να παιζουμε με τη φωτια; ;)
> 
> 
> ούτε κι εγώ έχω διαβάσει ρε...αλλά είδες τι στόμφο απέκτησε κατευθείαν η απάντησή μου;;:D


χα-χα!! Απαιχτος!! :P :P :P




> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> \"Αν ποτε το γερακι ξαναδινε* τη φωνη του προβατου που σπαραξε\" (Ελιτις, _Αξιον εστι_)


...τότε θα συνέβαινε τι; [/quote]

Θα στιναμε προτιπι κτινοτροφικι μοναδα. Βαλε ρε λιγο το μιαλλο σου να δουλεψι! Μιν τα περιμενις ολα ετιμα!

----------


## raphsssodos

με μπλόκαρε ο αστερίσκος!

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> με μπλόκαρε ο αστερίσκος!


αστερι μου, εσυ!

υγ ρε μπας κιταν ο λυκισκος; ;)

----------


## Oblivia

Κασσι,στο μονο που θα σου απαντησω ειναι οτι το οτι οι ανθρωποι με ψυχολογικα προβληματα πρεπει να βρουν νορμαλ ατομα,ειναι θεωρια που εσυ απο μονη σου διατυπωσες και οχι εγω.

Για τα υπολοιπα,δεν θα πω τιποτε αλλο περαν του οτι το να στηριζεις την αποψη σου με ακραια κ ακρως βολικα επιχειρηματα ειναι η αυταπατη...Εαν εχεις πεισει τον εαυτο σου κ ενα ματσο ατομα απο εδω η εκει εξω,μεγεια σου κ χαρα σου.

Κ κατι προτελευταιο.Αλτρουισμος υπαρχει,απλα ισως οι λογοι που υπαρχει δεν ειναι η ατοφια αγαπη.

Κ κατι εντελως τελευταιο.Το τι ειναι καθε φορα η ευκολη λυση ειναι πολυυυυυυυυυυυυ μεγαλο θεμα..Εγω μιλησα για ευαισθησια κ αδυναμια.Ισως το οτι παιρνεις τοσα φαρμακα,ο αυτοσαρκασμος που εχεις για προσωπειο,ισως αυτα να ηταν η ευκολη σου λυση κ ο ζορικη να ηταν αλλη λυση.Ισως για μενα που τοσο καιρο δεν πηγαινα σε ειδικο,ηταν η ευκολη λυση ενω εγω τοτε την θεωρουσα τη λυση με τα κοτσια.Μην κρινεις ετσι ευκολα.Αυτα ειναι οι αυταπατες.

----------


## raphsssodos

κάσσυ τρέχεις με χίλιααααα, περνάς σαν σίφουνας λέμε και δεν αφήνεις όρθιο τίποτα, εκμηδενίζεις και εκμηδενίζεσαι! (τουλάχιστον αν ζεις έτσι απόλυτα όπως γράφεις)

----------


## Oblivia

Βρε τι λες;;;τι λες βρε κασσι;; παλι ειδες επιθεση απο εκει που δεν υπαρχει;για πιο λογο να εκανα κατι τετοιο βρε ματια μου;;;;;;τι επιθεση λες τωρα;;;;;;;;εδω εσυ μου υπεδειξες το σητ,για πιο ρημαδολογο να εκανα κατι τετοιο για το οποιο με κατηγορεις;!βρε κασσι μου!βρε κοριτσι μου....:(:(:(. ΔΙΑΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ,δεν θελεις το κακο μου κ προφανως ουτε εγω!Βρε κασσι,για ονομα του Θεου δλδ. Δεν κανω επιθεση σε εσενα ουτε σε κανεναν γιατι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΟ ΛΟΓΟ για κατι τετοιο,και δες το και αλλιως.Εδω λεω οτι εγω κανω λαθη,ειχα ενα καρο αυταπατες και εχω ακομη!Απλα,προσπαθησα να σου ανοιξω τα ματια σε ενα δυο θεματα που εμενα μου πηρε χρονο να το πετυχω και θεωρησα σωστο,εφοσον το σαητ ειναι σαπορτ ενος προς τον αλλον,να το κανω!Επειδη εισαι απολυτη,οπως ειμαι ακομη σε πολλα και εγω βρε κοριτσι μου,γι αυτο τα λεω ετσι,γιανα μπεις στην αντιπερα οχθη.Λες να ειμαι 28 χρονων τοσο ηλιθια ωστε να μασαω τσιχλοφουσκα και να μενω σε μια λεξη ενω εσυ εκθετεις αποψεις ολοκληρες;;

Εχω διαβασει μηνυματα σου και η γενικη εικονα που απεκτησα μου διχνουν καποια πραγματα.Ασχοληθηκα μαζι σου γιατι με εσενα νιωθω πιο οικεια γιατι εχουμε πει πεντε κουβεντες παραπανω...Ποια επιθεση βρε κασσι;

Δεν εχω τι να πω,την φοβομουν η αληθεια ειναι τετοια περιπου αντιδραση απο εσενα,βασει μηνυματων κ αντιδρασεων σου στο παρελθον αλλα πιστευα οτι εχω κανει λαθος.Λυπαμαι που υποτιμησα την κριση μου και δεν με διεψευσες.Θα ηταν χιλιες φορες καλυτερο να το ειχε ςκανει.Οχι για μενα.Για σενα..

φιλια και ειλικρινα λυπαμαι που βλεπεις ετσι τα πραγματα...Γενικα...

----------


## takiselis

Μεγάλο το θέμα που ανοίξατε παιδιά, εκατοντάδες αν όχι χιλιάδες βιβλία γράφτηκαν και γράφονται πάνω στο θέμα που συζητάτε και άλλα τόσα φάρμακα κυκλοφόρησαν και κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο,αλλά δυστυχώς αντί να πάμε στο καλύτερο βαδίζουμε στο χειρότερο, σε πολύ λίγα χρόνια η ψυχική νόσος και τα θύματα αυτής θα είναι η υπ αριθμό 1 νόσος με θύματά της που θα υπερβαίνουν κατά πολύ αυτών με έϊτζ-καρκίνο κλπ
Τι φταίει? ούτε και οι ερευνητές επιστήμονες δεν γνωρίζουν, δεν είναι μόνο ο σύγχρονος τρόπος ζωής αφού και στις υποανάπτυκτες χώρες αυξάνονται ραγδαία τα κρούσματα, κάτι άλλο φταίει.
Ας το παλέψει ο καθένας όσο μπορεί καλύτερα και ο Θεός βοηθός.
Τάκης

----------


## kanenas

_Originally posted by kassi_21_
_Η ψυχίατρος μού είπε: \"Πιστεύεις ότι δεν σου αξίζει ένα άτομο με τουλάχιστον μη διαγνωσμένη ψυχική διαταραχή;\"_


Μαλακα, το σχολιο τις τιπισας ινε ακρος ιπποτιμιτικο κι ελιτιστικο. Απαραδεχτο, ιδιος απο καπια που θελι να λεγετε γιατρος. Διλαδι τί, οσες εχουν σχιζοφρενια ινε χιροτερες απο τους αλους ανθροπους;; Λαμπρα

ΝΒ Για να μιν εχουμε παλι τα ιδια, Κασι ΔΕΝ εννοω οτι σε εσενα δεν αξιζει το καλυτερο.

----------


## kanenas

καλα ρε μη βαρας! αν το θετης ετσι, συμφωνω. :)

----------


## psychology

για σου κασσυ οπως σου εχω πει με λενε στηβεν.και ειμαι 21.καταρχειν κατι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστηκο εχουμε ολοι απλως ειναι σε μικρο βαθμο.μερικες σκεψεις που σου ερχονται στο μυαλο σου δεν χρειζεται να της διωξεις αμεσως (εννοω λογικες σκεψεις) οταν διαβαζεις και σου ερχεται στο νου για παραδηγμα το αγορι σου...κατσε σκεψουτον σε διαφορες φασεις φαντασιοσου μαζι του δεν ειναι κακο το κανουν ολοι και εγω και ο καθενας,μετα εφοσον εχεις αφηερωσει καποιες σκεψεις στο μυαλο σου μαθε να το ελενχεις και οχι να το αποφευγεις και να διωχνεις τις σκεψεις,και αφου ξεθεωσες τη σκεψη σου συνεχησε το διαβασμα.πιο πολυ ειναι η καταπιεση που κανει κακο και οχι το προβλημα που εχουμε.
κατρχειν πρσπαθεισαι να βαλεις σε μια σειρα τις σκεψεις σε καλες και κακες.τις κακες σκεψεις αποφυγετες τελειως.οποτε κανεις κατι η διαβαζεις η ασχολεισαι με τον υπολογιστη και σου ερθει μια σκεψη καλη αστην να σε παρασειρη οσο θελεις εσυ να σε παρασειρη.με λιγα λογια να την εχεις εσυ τον ελενχο.αμα αποφευγεις ολες της σκεψεις ο εγγεφαλος δεν του δινεις πολα περιθορια και καταπιεζεται.
οσο με το που αυνανιζεσαι μονη ειναι πολυ ωρια αισθηση και δεν ειναι κακο ισα ισα που ολοι το κανουνε πιστεψε με.και κυριως σε αυτου που εχουν πολλα στο μυαλο τους.απλως μη σου γινει συνηθεια. (relaxe)

υ.π. περιμενω νεα σου εχω να σου πω πολλα.........

----------


## psychology

για σου κοστα.διαβασα αυτα που εχεις γραψει ,θα ηθελα να μου πεις σε τη φασεις της ζωη σου σου πιανουν τετοιες σκεψεις

----------


## psychology

κασσυ ολα αυτα που εχεις γραψει με εχουν συγκυνηση.πρεπει να εχεις περασει πολλα.ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ,και ηλικρνα πιστευω οτι εισαι καλη κοπελα ,και οι κατασταστης σε εχουν κανει σκληρη.να παιρνας καλα.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by psychology_
> κασσυ ολα αυτα που εχεις γραψει με εχουν συγκυνηση.πρεπει να εχεις περασει πολλα.ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ,και ηλικρνα πιστευω οτι εισαι καλη κοπελα ,και οι κατασταστης σε εχουν κανει σκληρη.να παιρνας καλα.


Στήβεν μου σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Ομολογώ πως κι εσύ είσαι έτσι ιδιαίτερα καλόβουλος και αυθόρμητος χαρακτήρας......Σου έχω στείλει κάποιο U2U...Έλεγξέ το και σ\'ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το εξ\'αποστάσεως ενδιαφέρον......

----------


## psychology

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by psychology_
> κασσυ ολα αυτα που εχεις γραψει με εχουν συγκυνηση.πρεπει να εχεις περασει πολλα.ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ,και ηλικρνα πιστευω οτι εισαι καλη κοπελα ,και οι κατασταστης σε εχουν κανει σκληρη.να παιρνας καλα.
> 
> 
> Στήβεν μου σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Ομολογώ πως κι εσύ είσαι έτσι ιδιαίτερα καλόβουλος και αυθόρμητος χαρακτήρας......Σου έχω στείλει κάποιο U2U...Έλεγξέ το και σ\'ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το εξ\'αποστάσεως ενδιαφέρον......




να σε καλα;σου εχω στηλη και u2u kassy.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Αγαπητή kassi θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω το εξής:
Κάθε φορά που σου έρχεται αυτή η επιθυμία να ζεις σε μια εικονική πραγματικότητα, απλά απόλαυσέ την!! Άσε όλες τις αναστολές που προφανώς σε βασανίζουν υποσυνείδητα εκείνη τη στιγμή, όπως για το εάν είναι σωστό, πως πρέπει να το σταματήσεις κτλ. και αποενοχοποίησε αυτή την διαδικασία! Οδήγησε τη φαντασία σου στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, όπως συμβαίνει κάθε φορά. Αλλά απόλαυσέ το! Αφού το κάνεις μερικές φορές (μόνη στο σπίτι θα σου συνηστούσα) νομίζω οτί θα συνειδητοποίσεις οτί πρόκειται για μια διαδικάσία που δεν οδηγεί πουθενά και δεν σου επιτρέπει να ζεις την πραγματικότητα και την εξέλιξη που μπορεί να έχει η ζωή ζου βιώνοντας την καθημερινότητα και τις σχέσεις με τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου.
Και πίστεψε με θα σκέφτεσαι το δεύτερο!

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Κατ\'αρχήν με συγχωρείτε που έκανα λάθος στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα του φόρουμ γιατί αφορά τα ιψα της εβελίνας και όχι στο 4ο μην της Kassi που απάντησα.
Κατα δεύτερον Kassi αναφέρομαι στις φανταστικές συζητήσεις που περιγράφεις . Προφανώς για να τις κάνεις επιδιώκεις και ένα επιθυμητό φανταστικό αποτέλεσμα που θα σε χαροποιήσει έστω κι αν γίνεται μέσα από ευχάριστες ή δυσάρεστες εικόνες. Αν πάλι όχι τότε κάνω λάθος και με συγχωρείς. Αν ναι τότε εγώ απλά προσφέρθηκα να σου δώσω μία προσωπική εμπειρία για το πως ξεπέρασα αυτό που περιγράφεις.

----------


## Kelly

Παιδιά, 

θα θελα να συμμετέχω σε αυτό το topic αλλά επειδή έχει 11 σελίδες (!) μου είναι αδύνατο να ακολουθήσω...

Ηθελα να ανοίξω θέμα με τις νευρώσεις αλλά είδα ότι ήδη υπάρχει κάτι... 

Επειδή πάσχω πιστεύω από νευρώσεις, θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ κάποιος να με βάλει στο πνεύμα του topic και να μου ξεκαθαρίσετε τους διάφορους όρους, ψυχαναγκασμός κτλ.

Επίσης θα μπορούσατε να μου συστήσετε κάποιο καλό βιβλίο πάνω στις νευρώσεις εάν γνωρίζετε;

Ευχαριστώ.
Κέλλυ

----------


## keep_walking

Να δωσω ενα link σχετικα με σχιζοφρενεια και ocd.
http://www.schizophrenia.com/sznews/archives/002116.html

νομιζω οτι εγω μαλλον την γλυτωσα απο αυτο γιατι δεν την καταλαβαινω καλα αυτην την διαταραχη....ευτυχως.

Those who have OCD are not more likely to develop schizophrenia, but those with schizophrenia are more likely to develop OCD

----------


## Foolish

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ.ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΨΟΥΜΕ. ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΓΧΩΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ. ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ. ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΙΕΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΙ. ΟΠΟΤΕ ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΘΟΡΜΗΤΑ.

----------


## keep_walking

> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΘΟΡΜΗΤΑ.



Χμ δεν συμφωνω και πολυ...επειδη εχει ζεστη σημερα θελω να βγω με το σωβρακο και να κοψω μια βολτα...χωρις να δωσω δεκαρα τι θα πουν οι αλλοι....λαθος σκεπτικο γιατι δεν μπορουμε να ζησουμε μονοι μας και πρεπει να υποστουμε τις συνεπειες των πραξεων μας.
Φυσικα εχεις και το δικιο σου δεν ζουμε για τους αλλους αλλα οι αλλοι ειναι μια σημαντικη παραμετρο...γιατι δεν ζουμε και μονοι μας...ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του.

----------


## Foolish

ΟΤΑΝ ΕΓΡΑΦΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΕΣΩΡΟΥΧΑ...ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΩΘΗΚΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ...ΟΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Η ΔΙΚΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ. ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΧΩΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΟΜΟΥΣ... ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΟΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΙΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ...ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΝΤΥΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΟΥΜΕ...ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ....ΣΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΝΟΜΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ.

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεσαι ετσι...γιατι αν το φερσιμο σου προσβαλει τους αλλους πχ γελωντας ειρωνικα που ειναι μες τις ελευθεριες σου...πρεπει να εισαι διαθετειμενος να υποστεις τις συνεπειες...πχ ο αλλος να μη σου ξαναμιλησει.
Τα πλαισια μεσα στην κοινωνια ειναι πολυ πιο στενα απο οτι νομιζουμε....και φυσικα οπως προανεφερα δεν ζουμε για τους αλλους εχεις δικιο σε αυτο αλλα οι αλλοι ειναι μια τεραστια παραμετρος που πρεπει να λαμβανουμε υποψιν.

----------


## Foolish

ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΜΙΛΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΕΣ...

----------


## keep_walking

Βασικα δεν ξερω και σε ποιο μυνημα αναφερεσαι κανε καμμια παραθεση (εννοω το πρωτο σχολιο σου):)
Δεν διαφωνουμε ουσιαστικα...απλως στο τετριμενο... μετρον αριστον.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΡΑΨΩΔΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΘΟΡΜΗΤΑ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σωστός Νίκο.....Κι εγώ θέλω να φιλήσω τον όποιο περαστικό βρω γιατί μου βγήκε μια λίμπιντο αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα υποστώ τις συνέπειες...

----------


## keep_walking

Το ξερεις οτι καπου διαβαζα οτι τα ψυχοφαρμακα μπορουν να φερουν αυτο το γελιο...χαμογελο χωρις λογο κατανοητο για τους αλλους?
Συνηθως οταν χαμογεαλω και δεν καταλαβαινουν οι αλλοι γιατι με ρωτανε γιατι χαμογελας...και τους εξηγω φυσικα επακριβως την σκεψη μου που ειναι παντα λογικοτατη...τους λεω τι μου περασε απο το μυαλο και τους καθυσηχαζω.

ΘΑ νομιζουν οτι ειμαι ο πιο ευτυχισμενος ανθρωπος στον πλανητη:p

----------


## melita

Παρόμοια εμπειρία δεν έχω αλλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πως νίωθετε. Σίγουρα είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό να σε κόβουν σκέψεις... Πάντως και εγώ νίωθω διαρκώς οτι με θάβουν και ενώ παλαιότερα ήμουν πολύ κοινωνική τώρα φοβάμαι πολύ να δημιουργήσω νέες σχέσεις με το φόβο οτι θα απογοητευθώ ξανά. Τους έχω βαρεθεί όλους, που σε μειώνουν, που δεν ξέρουν να φέρονται, που δεν τους νοίαζει τπτ και κανένας και το αν η συμπεριφορά τους θα πληγώσει κάποιον. Σαν αναίσθητοι φέρονται όλοι και μόνο να περνάνε καλά τους απασχολεί. Μόνο ο εαυτό τους. Βαρέθηκα!!!!!!!!!!!!! Φυσικά μπορεί να φταίω και εγώ που έτρεχα για όλους μην πάθει κανείς τπτ. Τέρμα πια. Κουράστηκα!!!!!! Και όχι τπτ άλλο αλλά έχω γίνει αυτό που απαιχθάνομαι\" να μου φταίνε όλοι και όλα.\" Εγώ πάλι τι έχω? Καταθλιψάρα??

----------


## Kassi

Ένα πάρα πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα για την ΙΨΔ έχει το περιοδικό STRANGE του Σεπτεμβρίου το οποίο και παραθέτω πιο σμικρυμένο.....
Για τα τυπικά ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ \"STRANGE\" τεύχος: Σεπτεμβρίου
ΘΕΜΑ:\"ΙΔΕΟΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΣ\"
ΑΡΘΡΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ:\"Αγγελική Ράδου\"


ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΟΣ
Πάντα πίστευα πως το ανθρώπινο μυαλό είναι ικανό να γεννήσει τον άφατο πόνο,τη μεγαλύτερη φρίκη.Στις γραμμές του αγαπημένου μου Edgar Allan Poe συνάντησα για πρώτη φορά ανθρώπους να βασανίζονται από κάτι τέτοιο.Αλλά,όταν ανακάλυψα την Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Νεύρωση,διαπίστωσα πως ακόμα και η νοσηρή φαντασία μιας μεγαλοφυΐας δεν μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί τις αγωνίες που κρύβονται στους αιμάτινους λαβυρίνθους του εγκεφάλου.
Η OCD θεωρούταν πριν από είκοσι χρόνια σπάνια και ανίατη.Οι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικοί,φοβού ενοι ότι θα χαρακτηριστούν τρελοί,κρατούσαν κρυφή την ασθένειά τους από φίλους,συγγενείς και κυρίως από τους γιατρούς.Αυτό γιατί,ψυχίατροι,ψυχολόγοι και κοινωνικοί λειτουργοί δυσκολεύονταν να αναγνωρίσουν τις έμμονες ιδέες.Σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις μιλούσαν για παραισθήσεις.Έδιναν αντιψυχωτικά φάρμακα και έκαναν στους ασθενείς ηλεκτροσόκ.Έτσι,ακόμα και αυτοί που τολμούσαν να ζητήσουν επαγγελματική βοήθεια,εξαφανίζονταν σύντομα από την θεραπεία.Τα πράγματα σήμερα είναι πολύ διαφορετικά,τουλάχιστον για τους ειδικούς και τους ασθενείς που έχουν ενημερωθεί για τις ανακαλύψεις σχετικά με την προέλευση και τη θεραπεία της OCD.Οι τελευταίοι δεν έρχονται πια αντιμέτωποι με φροϋδικές θεωρίες που κάποτε την απέδιδαν σε εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις και καταπιεσμένες σεξουαλικές επιθυμίες.Μαθαίνουν ότι πρόκειται για βιολογική δυσλειτουργία που μπορεί να μην εξαλείφεται,αλλά τουλάχιστον αντιμετωπίζεται αποτελεσματικά.

OCD: Η νόσος της αμφιβολίας
...Η νόσος της αμφιβολίας, όπως συνηθίζεται να λέγεται η OCD,γεννάει στους ασθενείς ερωτήματα και φόβους που ουδέποτε είχαν φανταστεί ότι θα τους απασχολούσαν.Έτσι,ένας άντρας που ως τα τριάντα του έχει μια ετεροφυλόφιλη σεξουαλική ζωή,αρχίζει ξαφνικά να αμφιβάλλει για τη σεξουαλική του ταυτότητα ή μια γυναίκα που έχει εμμονή με την καθαριότητα,αρχίζει να φοβάται ότι μπορεί να κολλήσει AIDS από το πόμολο μιας πόρτας.Γενικά,οι ιδεοληψίες είναι ακούσιες,αυτόκλητες,επίμον ες και επαναλαμβανόμενες πεποιθήσεις,παραστάσεις και παρορμήσεις που περιλαμβάνουν θέματα μόλυνσης,θανάτου,σεξ,επιθε ικότητας,ελέγχου και θρησκείας.Στην αρχή βιώνονται σαν εισβολή χωρίς νόημα και σιγά-σιγά ανεξάρτητα από εξωτερικές συνθήκες επιβάλλονται στη σκέψη του ασθενή παρόλο που τις θεωρεί γελοίες,απαράδεκτες και ασύμφωνες με τη λογική.Οι ιδεοληπτικές ιδέες κάνουν τον ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό να συλλογίζεται πολλές φορές κάτι που έχει ήδη σκεφτεί,να διηγείται συνεχώς όσα έκανε,να διερωτάται κατ\'επανάληψη τι θα φάει ή ποια ρούχα θα φορέσει.Οι καταναγκασμοί που ακολουθούν τις ιδεοληψίες και έχουν σκοπό την μείωση του άγχους που αυτές φέρνουν στον ασθενή,τον τυραννούν επί ώρες με αποτέλεσμα να αδρανοποιείται,να απομονώνεται κοινωνικο-επαγγελματικά ή ακόμα και να τραυματίζεται σωματικά.Για παράδειγμα,κάποιος που υποφέρει από εμμονές μόλυνσης πλένεται συχνά κάθε μέρα,μερικές φορές ώρες ολόκληρες,φτάνοντας σε σημείο να εμφανίζεται με ερεθισμένα χέρια ή διάφορα άλλα μέρη του σώματος.Φοράει γάντια ενώ η θερμοκρασία είναι υψηλή,προσέχει τι θα αγγίξει και πλένει τα τρόφιμα με σαπούνι και νερό ή οινόπνευμα!Αν οι οικείοι του ασθενή παρεμποδίσουν την καταναγκαστική του συμπεριφορά,αυτός μπορεί να καταλήξει σε κρίση πανικού.Η αφόρητη κατάσταση που βιώνουν οι ασθενείς,η απαισιοδοξία για την εξέλιξη της διαταραχής,η καταπίεση και η θλίψη που νιώθουν δημιουργούν το ενδεχόμενο της αυτοκτονίας που υπολογίζεται στο 1% περίπου.
Χαρακτηριστική της απόγνωσης που νιώθουν οι ασθενείς είναι η μαρτυρία ενός ασθενή που μπορείτε να βρείτε στο site www.brainphysics.com :\"Ήμουν παράξενο παιδί.Από την ηλικία των έξι ετών είχα έμμονες ιδέες που με τρομοκρατούσαν.Φανταζόμου  πως πέθαινα από διάφορες ασθένειες.Ένιωθα σίγουρος γι\'αυτό και συχνά έκλαιγα μόνος μου στο δωμάτιό μου.Οι εμμονές μου άλλαζαν θέμα ανάλογα με τις ανησυχίες και τις επιρροές μου.Όταν είδα για πρώτη φορά την ταινία Εξορκιστής,άρχισα να φοβάμαι,γιατί νόμιζα πως είχα σχέση με τον Αντίχριστο:Είχα ανακαλύψει στο μικρό δάχτυλο του δεξιού χεριού μου ένα μικρό σχηματισμό κάτω από το δέρμα μου που έμοιαζε με \"χ\".Αυτή ήταν για εμένα η πιστοποίηση των παράλογων φόβων μου.Το παιδικό μου μυαλό είχε πλάσει ένα καταστροφικό σενάριο,που ποτέ όμως δεν ζωντάνεψε στην πραγματικότητα.
Όταν ξεπέρασα και αυτή την ιδέα άρχισα να κάνω παράξενα πράγματα.Δεν γινόταν να βγω απ\'το σπίτι αν δεν άγγιζα ή δεν έφτιαχνα με έναν ορισμένο τρόπο όλα τα παπούτσια της οικογένειας,τα πόμολα από κάθε πόρτα,τις κουρτίνες και ό,τι άλλο έβρισκα.Όταν έβγαινα στον δρόμο,μέτραγα τα πλακάκια στο πεζοδρόμιο και περπατούσα με ένα συγκεκριμένο τρόπο.Οι γονείς μου είχαν παρατηρήσει όλες αυτές τις τελετουργίες τακτοποίησης και με άφηναν να τις πραγματοποιώ,χαμογελώντας αμήχανα.Δεν ήξεραν γιατί το κάνω.Ούτε εγώ ήξερα.Απλώς έπρεπε να το κάνω.Σήμερα έχω τη συνήθεια να μετράω.Μετράω τις λέξεις στις φωτεινές επιγραφές,στις πινακίδες,ακόμα και στους υπότιτλους των ταινιών.Παράξενο;Για μένα είναι τόσο αυτόματο όσο η αναπνοή.
Η εναλλαγή εμμονών,ωστόσο,δεν μου δημιούργησε κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι την ηλικία των 15 ετών.Ένα βράδυ όμως,καθώς ταξίδευα μαζί με την μητέρα μου,πρόσεξα πως ένας άντρας από το διπλανό κάθισμα με κοιτούσε επίμονα.Εκείνη την περίοδο ξεκίνησε η πιο οδυνηρή περίοδος που είχα ζήσει ως τότε.Μια τρομακτική διαπίστωση άρχισε να απασχολεί το μυαλό μου:Ήμουν ομοφυλόφιλος.Δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοια αισθήματα για άντρες και θυμάμαι πως από παιδί ερωτευόμουν κορίτσια.Το μυαλό μου όμως έλεγε άλλα.Υπέφερα περισσότερο από έναν χρόνο.Δεν μπορούσα να φάω και να κοιμηθώ.Απεύφευγα τους φίλους μου.
Παρ\'όλα αυτά κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω.Έφτασα σε σημείο να γελάω με όσα είχα σκεφτεί για τον εαυτό μου.Δημιούργησα υγιείς ετεροφυλόφιλες σχέσεις και έζησα ευτυχισμένος αρκετά χρόνια.Ώσπου αυτό που κάποτε είχα φοβηθεί,εγκαταστάθηκε και πάλι στο μυαλό μου.Δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω από τα ερωτήματα που προκαλεί αυτή η έμμονη ιδέα.Είναι σαν μια μάχη ανάμεσα στο μυαλό και στον εαυτό μου.Μια ατέρμονη αναζήτηση που γίνεται με κραυγές.Ο πόνος είναι πολύ μεγάλος.Όταν γίνεται αφόρητος, κόβω το δέρμα μου με ξυράφι.Έτσι,σταματάω να υποφέρω ψυχικά και πνευματικά.Υποφέρω μόνο σωματικά.Ο ψυχίατρος μού είπε πως είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός.Αμφιβ λλω όμως και γι\'αυτό.Θέλω μια φυσιολογική ζωή.Λίγη γαλήνη.Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω άλλο με αυτές τις φρικτές σκέψεις.Σκέφτομαι κάθε μέρα την αυτοκτονία.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ,ΠΑΡΑΚΑ ΛΩ,ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ,ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ.\"

Η ΙΔΕΟΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ

...Δεν ήθελε να αυτοκτονήσει, αλλά αισθανόταν την ακατανίκητη παρόρμηση να το κάνει.(Σημ:Αφορά τον Γουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ).Αυτό ισχύει με όλους τους ιδεψυχαναγκαστικούς.Δεν θέλουν να πραγματοποιήσουν την εμμονή τους και,ενώ φοβούνται ότι οι ανήθικες και εγκληματικές τους σκέψεις θα γίνουν πράξεις,αυτό τελικά δεν συμβαίνει.Τον ίδιο πόνο ένιωθε και ο Μαρτίνος Λούθηρος που κατακλυζόταν από εικόνες λαγνείας και βλασφημίας.Εξαιτίας αυτών πίστευε πως δεν είχε εξομολογηθεί επαρκώς.Η εξομολόγηση του διαρκούσε ώρες,αφού συχνά το μυαλό του εξέταζε όλες τις αναμνήσεις της παιδικής του ηλικίας,για πιθανές αμαρτίες.Όταν τελείωνε,ζητούσε ειδικές συναντήσεις για να διορθώσει προηγούμενες ομολογίες του,μπερδεύοντας τους πνευματικούς του που τον απειλούσαν με τιμωρία.Οι δυο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις μελετήθηκαν και οδήγησαν μαζί με άλλες σε ένα σημαντικό συμπέρασμα.Οι άνθρωποι που πάσχουν από OCD,μοιράζονται ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά.Μερικά από αυτά είναι η κατάθλιψη,η εσωστρέφεια,η μεγάλη ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης από τους άλλους και οι ενοχές.Οι εμμονές τρέφονται από τις ενοχές,οδηγώντας τους ασθενείς σε μια φρενήρη κατάσταση κατά την οποία μπορούν ακόμα και να ομολογήσουν εγκλήματα που δεν έχουν κάνει.Κάθε γελοία σκέψη ή ανήθικη παρόρμηση που το άτομο θα απέρριπτε αυτόματα,μεγενθύνεται στο μυαλό του ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικού και αποκτά μεγάλη συναισθηματική αξία.Ο ασθενής νιώθει ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει κακό στον εαυτό του και στους άλλους,γεγονός που θα αποφευχθεί μόνο αν λύσει το ζήτημα στο μυαλό του.Δυστυχώς,αυτή η τακτική έχει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα,Οι ιδεοληπτικές αμφιβολίες υπερεκτιμούνται και οι σκέψεις διαδέχονται η μία την άλλη χωρίς αρχή και τέλος οδηγώντας τον ασθενή στην απελπισία.

Η ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΗ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΑ ΤΗΝ OCD

Όπως ανέφερα στην αρχή του άρθρου,οι θεωρίες για την Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Νεύρωση έχουν αλλάξει ριζικά τα τελευταία χρόνια.Εκτεταμένες μελέτες σε διάφορα πεδία της επιστήμης με σημαντικότερες αυτές στη ραδιολογία,στη φαρμακολογία,στη νευροχημεία,στη νευρολογία και στη γενετική αποδεικνύουν ότι η OCD έχει βιολογική προέλευση.Η σπουδαιότερη απόδειξη προέρχεται από μεθόδους όπως η τομογραφία με εκπομπή ποζιτρονίων,κατά την οποία οι επιστήμονες μπορούν να παρατηρήσουν ποιο μέρος του εγκεφάλου ενεργοποιείται κατά τις διάφορες καθημερινές του λειτουργίες.Με μεθόδους όπως αυτή,οι αντιλήψεις,τα αισθήματα και ο τρόπος που σκέφτεται κάποιος,εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη όπως εμφανίζονται οι καταιγίδες στις εικόνες από δορυφόρο που βλέπουμε στα δελτία καιρού.
Ιδιαίτερα από το 1987 και μετά πολλές μελέτες ασχολήθηκαν με τη βιοχημεία του εγκεφάλου των ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικών.Έτσι,α νακάλυψαν πως ο μεταβολισμός στα βασικά γάγγλια του εγκεφάλου και στους μετωπιαίους λοβούς είναι ιδιαίτερα αυξημένος ακόμα και σε ασθενείς που βρίσκονται σε ηρεμία.Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι η ανωμαλία αυτή τίθεται υπό έλεγχο και κάποιες φορές εξαφανίζεται όταν η OCD θεραπεύεται αποτελεσματικά είτε από φάρμακα είτε με βαθμιαία έκθεση και αποτρεπτική τεχνική.Η OCD φαίνεται πως είναι μέχρι σήμερα η μοναδική διαταραχή που δημιουργείται από ταυτόχρονη ανωμαλία σε δύο περιοχές του εγκεφάλου.
Οι έρευνες στον τομέα της φαρμακολογίας ενοχοποιούν και τον νευροδιαβιβαστή που ονομάζεται σεροτονίνη.Στις περιπτώσεις που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν φάρμακα με ισχυρή δράση στο σεροτονινεργικό σύστημα οι ασθενείς ανταποκρίνονταν θετικά με αποτέλσμα 84%,ενώ το ποσοστό ανταπόκρισης στο φαινόμενο placebo ήταν μόνο 14%.Το τελευταίο ποσοστό αποδεικνύει από μόνο του πως η OCD είναι βιολογική διαταραχή του εγκεφάλου,καθώς οι περισσότερες ψυχιατρικές ασθένειες αντιμετωπίζονται αποτελεσματικά με placebo σε ποσοστό 20-30%.

OCD ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ

....Σήμερα είναι γενικά αποδεκτό πως η ψυχανάλυση όχι μόνο δεν ωφελεί,αλλά βλάπτει ανεπανόρθωτα όσους πάσχουν από Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Νεύρωση.Συγκρίνοντάς τη με τη θεραπεία της συμεριφοράς,διαπιστώνει κανείς σημαντικές διαφορές σε κρίσιμα σημεία.Κατ\'αρχήν,η ψυχανάλυση δίνει έμφαση στην ενδοσκόπηση,ενώ η θεραπεία της συμπεριφοράς στη δράση.Η τελευταία υποστηρίζει πως μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε τη συμπεριφορά μας,ενώ η πρώτη ξεκαθαρίζει πως έχουμε ελάχιστο ή καθόλου έλεγχο πάνω σε αυτή.Τέλος, η θεραπεία της συμπεριφοράς αντιμετωπίζει τις εμμονές ως τυχαίες σκέψεις χωρίς ιδιαίτερη σημασία,ενώ η ψυχανάλυση ως ενδείξεις που αποκαλύπτουν σοβαρά προσωπικά προβλήματα.
Εδώ θα πρέπει να πούμε πως πολλοί ειδικοί αγνοούν τις σημαντικές αυτές ανακαλύψεις που αφορούν την OCD,ενώ είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να βρεθεί ψυχίατρος που ειδικεύεται στον τομέα αυτόν,κυρίως στη χώρα μας.Επιπλέον,το ανυποψίαστο αλλά ενημερωμένο-για λάθος πράγματα-πλήθος αγνοεί την ύπαρξη αυτής της συνηθισμένης ασθένειας (υποφέρει το 1.9-3.3% του πληθυσμού!),άγνοια που χαρακτηρίζει και τις ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες και φυσικά τη δημόσια ασφάλιση,δημιουργώντας σοβαρά προβλήματα σε ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι ανθρώπων που αναγκάζονται να υποφέρουν σιωπηρά.Αυτό όμως είναι ένα άλλο θέμα..

ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ
Και ο Howard Hughes,χαρακτηριζόμενος από τις αμερικάνικες εφημερίδες ως εκκεντρική μεγαλοφυΐα, ήταν ένας ψυχαναγκαστικός,διαπίστωσ  που ήρθε το 1976 μετά το θάνατό του.

----------


## lies

η αλη8εια ειναι οτι και εγω κανω φανταστικες συζητησεις μονη μου και ιδιαιτερα οταν ειμαι μονη σε δημοσιυς χωρους και ακουω μουσικη με το mp3 μου.κατα καποιο τροπο περναει η ωρα μου ; ) ειναι σαν να βρισκεται το σωμα μου εκει και ενω το μυαλο και η ψυχη ειναι αλλου..καποιες φορες αυτο με ανησυχει χωρις βεβαια εγω οπως ειπες να ακους αλλους η να βλεπω αλλους που δεν υπαρχουν εκει, απλα φανταζομαι οτι εγω ειμαι εκει που 8ελω με αυτους που θελω...και ενω καποιες φορες με ανησυχει αλλες φορες σκεφτομαι οτι με το μυαλο μου μπορω να παω οπου θελω...η μηπως ολοι αυτοι που βλεπεις στο δρομο δεν ταξιδευουν γενικως.....τη φαντασια δεν μπορεις να την ελεγξεις και δεν ειναι κ τοσο ασχημα..κανεις τζαμπα ταξιδια....... ; )))

----------


## Kassi

Η φαντασία είναι τόσο καλή όσο δεν την μπλέκεις με την πραγματικότητα και αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι πρόκειται περί φαντασίας!!!!

----------


## leopoldos

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, συνάδελφοι, συνοδοιπόροι σ΄αυτό το δύσκολο μονοπάτι της OCD γειά σας. Ανήκω σ΄αυτή την κατηγορία ανθρώπων που δύσκολα καταλαβαίνουν οι άλλοι τη συμπεριφορά τους, παρά μόνο όσοι πάσχουν από αυτή την ηλίθια νεύρωση. Οι προσπάθειες για ίαση πολλές. Στην αρχή φάρμακα (ladose, seroxat),και μετά γνωσιακή συμπεριφοριστική. Τα φάρμακα τα σταμάτησα, γιατί ενώ προσπαθούσα να τεκνοποιήσω, με τα κολοφάρμακα δεν είχα καθόλου σεξουαλική ζωή. Η γνωσιακή μου την έδινε στα νεύρα. Κλίμακες, μετρήσεις, και μου ζητούσαν να κάνω ηλίθια πράγματα για να ξεπεράσω τις φοβίες. Θα μου πείτε αφού αντιδράς σε όλα πως θέλεις να γίνεις καλά; Δεν ξέρω, έχω πεισμώσει φοβερά, θα κάνω τα πάντα. Γιόγκα, ρέικι, σιάτσου, αρωματοθεραπεία, φενκ-σουι, κρανιοθεραπεία, πιλάτες, ρεφλεξολογία, διαλογισμό, κολοτούμπες κτλπ. Για την ώρα όμως λέω να ξεκινήσω από ομοιοπαθητική. Αν και οι γιατροί της σχολής αυτής υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν έχει σημασία η ειδικότητα, αλλά η καλή γνώση της ομοιοπαθητικής, θέλω να βρω ψυχίατρο ομοιοπαθητικό. Θέλω να καταλαβαίνει τη γλώσσα της νεύρωσης και των συμπτωμάτων που ενδεχομένως δεν καταλαβαίνει ένας οδοντίατρος. Εδώ όμως ζορίζουν τα πράγματα. Οι ομοιοπαθητικόι απλά γράφουν στην ταμπέλα τους ομοιοπαθητικοί. Η ειδικότητά τους πετάχτηκε στα σκουπίδια. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε συνάνθρωποι; Έχει κανείς παρόμοια εμπειρία; Αν ναι, μπορείτα να συστήσετε κάποιον; (αν δεν είναι εύκολο από εδώ στείλτε μήνυμα). Ευχαριστώ

----------


## keep_walking

Καλωσορισες leopolde...οσο για την OCD δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω γιατι δεν ξερω να σου πω.
Την ομοιοπαθητικη δεν την εχω σε μεγαλη υποληψη...κυκλοφορουν πολλοι τσαρλατανοι...αλλα ισως ειμαι εγω απλα \"κολλημενος\".

----------


## AWE

γεια σας και απο μενα. ειμαι σε μικρη ηλικια και εχω εδω και 3 μηνες περιπου εμμονες ιδεες. πηγαινω σε ψυχιατρο απο τον 2 μηνα κιολας και σε ομοιοπαθητικο ψυχιατρο, χωρις φαρμακα. αν θελετε πληροφοριες μπορειτε να μου στειλετε μυνημα. εχω και εγω εμμονες ιδεες, αγχος μονιμο, ενοχες, καταθλιψη, αμφιβολιες μεχρι και για πραγματα απλα και δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα,αλλα το παλευω. ας πει οποιος θελει κατι για τις εμμονες ιδεες να συζητησουμε. καλο κουραγιο σε ολους. πιστευω οτι θεραπευετε παντως.

----------


## Winston_man

Καλως ηρθες AWE. Εχω και γω εμμονες ιδεες-δεν μου φταναν ολα ταλλα εχω και αυτό. Προσπαθω με τη λογικη να τις πολεμησω αλλα δεν ειναι παντα ευκολο. Το αντιθετο τις περισσοτερες φορες χανω τη μαχη. :( Ειναι επίπονο ολο αυτό και με κουράζει. Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.

----------


## tsiftis

Γεια χαρά Να δηλώσω οτι έχω κι εγώ παρόμοιο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό με την evelina και την Kassi. Ίδιος δεν μπορεί να είναι γιατί είμαστε τοσο \'\'μοναδικοι\'\' που κάθε ένας μας δεν συγκρίνεται με άλλον.... Δεν μπορώ να καθήσω δίπλα σε άνθρωπο... Δέχομαι βομβαρδισμό ιδεών, πραγματικα! Μιλάμε για πόλεμο, όχι αστεία.. 10δες ιδέες για τους πάντες.. Άν έρθει ένας να σε δείρει τον πλακώνεις και στις φάπες, αν έρθουν 20 όμως τί κάνεις; Δυστυχώς το έχω καμια 10ρια χρόνια και δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω με τίποτα. Χρόνια τρέχω σε γιατρους και ψυχολόγους. Έχω την ίδια απαισιοδοξία με την Kassi, την οποία τη νοιώθω.. Κουράστηκα και δεν βλέπω μπροστά θετικά. Δεν έχω βοηθηθεί απο κανέναν ουσιαστικά. evelina, εσύ όμως είχες αποτέλεσμα απο τις θεραπείες και λογικά θα ξαναέχεις αν ξαναρχίσεις!

----------


## Winston_man

Δοκιμασες καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγή ως τώρα? Η μονο ψυχοθεραπεία?

----------


## tsiftis

Φυσικα, χρονια. Σηκώνουν οι γιατροί τα χέρια. Εμέσως βέβαια, γιατι κανεις δεν θα σου πει οτι δεν μπορεί να κάνει παραπάνω. Winston_man , πάνε σε γιατρό αν δεν πήγες. Μόνος δεν μπορείς. Θα σου πεί αυτός.

----------


## AWE

εγω οπως ειπα φιλε μου tsifti κανω θεραπεια χωρις φαρμακα,εχει να κανει με οργονοθεραπεια. δοκιμασες τα παντα φιλε μου και δεν ειδες αποτελεσμα? δοκιμασες τιποτα αλλο? τρεμω στη σκεψη οτι δε θα γινω καλα,γιατι ολη η ζωη ειναι μπροστα μου στην ηλικια μου,αλλα μεσα μου βαθια ελπιζω.

----------


## aggelos_

1. Σκέφτομαι τι θα πω όταν θα πάω σε μια συζήτηση. Καμιά φορά γελάω κιόλας από φράσεις που μοιάζουν αστείες αλλά και από πράγματα που έγιναν ή ειπώθηκαν (αυθόρμητα) σε προηγούμενες συναντήσεις, βόλτες κ.λπ. Σπάνια λέω αυτά που έχω σκεφτεί ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να έλεγα. Τα ξεχνάω και αν καμιά φορά τα θυμάμαι (πράγμα σπάνιο), βλέπω ότι δεν ταιριάζουν. Οπότε το αφήνω. 
2. Πριν 3-4 χρόνια συνήθιζα να \"ζω\" τις \"σχέσεις\" μου με κοπέλες, μόνο στο μυαλό μου. Μετά φυσικά, \"χώριζα\" και τελείωνε με αρκετή στενοχώρια επειδή ένιωθα ότι είχα δώσει τόσα πολλά στη \"σχέση\" μας. Σε αυτό να προσθέσω ότι ποτέ δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω ποια θέλω πολύ αλλά σ\' αυτό έχω σκεφτεί ότι θα ήθελα μία γυναίκα που να είναι ζεστή και γλυκειά μαζί μου και όχι τόσο να επιμένω και να σκέφτομαι συνεχώς τεχνάσματα και τρόπους για να τα καταφέρω. Αυτό το λέω επειδή προσφάτως έτυχε μία τέτοια γυναίκα, αν και δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα ακόμα και είναι μάλλον δύσκολο εξ\' αιτίας της οικογενειακής της κατάστασης. Πάντως είναι εντελώς διαφορετική από τις άλλες, οπότε, ίσως είμαι τέτοιος τύπος. 
3. Η υπερανάλυση δεν με βοηθά στην συγγραφή. Τελειώνω τις ιστορίες στο μυαλό μου, πριν προλάβω να τις γράψω και το συμπέρασμα είναι: τι νόημα έχει να το γράψω τώρα αυτό; 
4. Ένα καλό που έχω είναι ότι βρίσκω αρκετά εύκολα την εσωτερική μου ηρεμία κυρίως επειδή τελευταία έχω ξεφορτωθεί σχεδόν όλες τις ευθύνες της οικογένειάς μου, όλα τα βάσανα (η οικογένειά μου είναι η μάνα μου κια τα 2 αδέρφια μου). Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι δείγμα του προβήματος ή μία καλή ένδειξη της προσπάθειάς μου. Απολαμβάνω κάποιες στιγμές μόνος μου. 

περισσότερα ίσως
άλλη φορά

Άγγελος

----------


## genehunter

τι φαρμακευτική αγωγή παίρνεις εβελίνα ?
ποτε ανακάλυψες και πως ότι έχεις ιδψ ?
Ποια ήταν η μεγαλύτερη περίοδος χωρίς συμπτώματα προ φαρμάκων και μετά ?
Ευχαριστώ και επίσης έχεις κάποιο μέλος της οικογενειάς του το ίδιο πρόβλημα ?

ΥΓ : Αυτό που σκέφτεσαι σχετικά με τον πατέρα είναι άκρως συνηθισμένη φοβία των ιδεοληπτικών κυρίως γυναικών .

ΥΓ2 : Τις απαντήσεις τις θέλω σαν ιδιωτικός ερευνητής της ασθένειας.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων αν έχουν δοθεί παραπάνω ζητώ συγγνώμη αλλά βαριέμαι να διαβάσω .

Μη φοβάστε όσοι και όσες έχετε ιδψ.Θα την συντρίψουμε είναι θέμα ημερών.

----------

